# horse eyes?



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't have pictures at the moment but I used to own a blue eyed mare and currently teach lessons on a pony with really pretty amber colored eyes.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I have seen horses with blue eyes, so pretty. Also have worked with a Morgan mare that had really brown/amberish eyes. My horsey just got the regular black/ brownish eyes though.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Well actually he does have a all white/blue eye buts thats cuz he has moon blindness lol. Looks kind of cool sometimes.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our lead tobiano Paint mare has two blue eyes. It freaks some people out.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

There are actually quite a few horses with blue eyes at the barn I board at. I think there are 3 or 4 with both blue eyes, there's 3 or 4 with half and half, and probably 5 with partials. The barn is mostly filled with paints lol. I saw a horse once with pink eyes, now that was freaky.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is a girl we have thats got some pretty blues!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, I have one : )
































And here are some others...


----------



## ukrhyslop (Jan 6, 2011)

One of our stallions has yellow eyes with light blue spots in the yellow. 


http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=275244&id=712030674&l=a28f252281


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

^ That is very cool!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

My friend's QH Mav has a tiny splash of blue and white lashes on his left eye.


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

My paint mare has 2 blue eyes! I don't have a good picture of her other eye, but it is a lighter shade and surrounded by pink skin.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

My Clyde mare has one blue eye... it's a sabino thing.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

My gelding has eyes that are half blue-half brown.


----------



## ukrhyslop (Jan 6, 2011)

I like all the blue eyes on the other horses posted... so cool!!


----------



## jess93 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a steel grey with a blue eye will poat pic tommorow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow have never seen a half brown half blue eye before that is so cool!


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96 (Sep 28, 2010)

*My filly Abigail has one blue eye. Unfortunately this is the only picture I have of it on this computer.
*


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Apparently blue eyes are a requirement in our equine family. Not really intentionally, but out of 4 horses, one pony, and one mini, all have one or both blue eyes, except the pony. The mini and two horses have both, and the other two horses have one of each.


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

A blue eye also called "Glass" eye, "Moon" eye, "China" eye, "Wall" eye or "Night" eye is when a horse has a blue eye instead of the most common brown eye. The blue has no pigment and is more prone to cataracts. Some people also say that the horses is blind in that eye which in most cases is not true.

I think it looks pretty cool. Our paint filly has it and she has it in the shape of a "C". It kinda fits since her name is Corona


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I was always told it was called a 'watch eye'.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

My Gizmo has a moon blind eye. It is like a white/blue its actually kind of pretty but he actually is blind in it. But it doesn't bother him in the least.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

My last horse had moon blindness.
He actually ended up having his eye removed.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh no! That stinks. He hasn't had any problems with his and he has had it for a long time now from what I know. I have only had him since August. But he hasn't had any issues with it thus far.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh he lived a long, full life...into his mid 30's! 

It was sad to have his eye out though.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Well that's good. I know some horses do have to have thier out. Gizmo's hasn't seemed to bother him though. Sometimes he has a bad day with it and it leaks but I just give him a little aspirin and he gets all better. Hoping I won't have to get it removed down the road but if it starts hurting him then its better to.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

My boy had progressed pretty fast, and he had uveitis frequently. My vet would give me atropine to dilate his pupil to relieve the swelling, which resulted in him not being able to go outside. It was a big pain and a mess, and he was miserable. He was on aspirin too. This was quite a few years ago so I'm sure there are better treatments out now.


----------



## jess93 (Oct 14, 2010)

Login | Facebook


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Jess your picture link doesn't work.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh that really stinks. He hasn't had any problems with any of that thank god. It only bothers him every once in a while it actually hasn't acted up in like two months now. I hope that it doesn't get bad actually because I really think it looks pretty on him and gives him a little more personality and awesomeness.


----------

